
Just Months of American Life Change the Microbiome - cyanbane
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/11/how-immigration-affects-microbiome/574585/?single_page=true
======
nyc111
They always focus on obesity but microbiome also affects the mood and
behavior.

